# Can you send insects out of OZ ?



## Moreliaman (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok we know your not allowed (suposed to but some still do) send herps out of OZ, but are there different laws concerning insects ?
Or does the carpet ban include all flora & fauna ?
Occasionally i see & have bought australian insects here in UK and in Europe, and i guess you cant help wondering how they got out of OZ in the first place !


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure loads of people have taken crabs out of the country and brought them back in again:lol:


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 19, 2007)

Lucas said:


> I'm pretty sure loads of people have taken crabs out of the country and brought them back in again:lol:


 
Is that speaking from personal experince Lucas ? :lol:

P.S.....Crabs arent insects!!!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> Is that speaking from personal experince Lucas ? :lol:



I haven't been out of the country yet. I'll let you know when I do though:lol:


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> Occasionally i see & have bought australian insects here in UK and in Europe, and i guess you cant help wondering how they got out of OZ in the first place !


 
Don't know if it's illegal or not, but I can't imagine it being too hard to smuggle insects in and out of the country. Don't know why anyone would want to though:shock:


----------



## PhilK (Oct 19, 2007)

Nah don't think you're allowed to export or import insects/arachnids etc unless you have a special permit. I'm pretty sure of this..


----------



## slim6y (Oct 19, 2007)

They don't care if you export the aussie cockroaches - ironically they're originally american (not the giant cockroach) - however I think the bio-control laws on the other end are the restriction!

Maybe some have permits???

And as for lucas and his crabs... if you want those, we'll export lucas!


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd like to know if its legal to do it, or if you can get permits to do it, if im trying to move to aus on a permanent basis ....."call me old fasioned" but breaking the law wouldnt be a good idea!

Those giant burrowing cockroaches sell for around £100 per pair at the moment !!! ($240ish)


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

slim6y said:


> They don't care if you export the aussie cockroaches - ironically they're originally american (not the giant cockroach) - however I think the bio-control laws on the other end are the restriction!
> 
> Maybe some have permits???
> 
> And as for lucas and his crabs... if you want those, we'll export lucas!



Do it. I want a tripp overseas:lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> Is that speaking from personal experince Lucas ? :lol:
> 
> P.S.....Crabs arent insects!!!



He is talking about pubic lice, which are actually not crabs at all, and are insects  Heh, yes, I suppose a lot of people technically do break the law this way! Actually, all humans have a lot of microscopic skin mites (yeah, it's gross), so we all break the law when we travel abroad. It's probably technically illegal to travel with parasitic worms in your digestive tract, which many people carry. Fun fun!

It's not legal to export insects from Australia, and the ones in the pet trade are almost all from smuggled animals. Keeping insects outside their currently colonised range is generally a pretty bad idea, and if you're going to do it, please make sure you are careful not to have any escapees. Most of the Australian stuff you want which can't be sourced in Europe will be legally available from the USA. The stuff most people want (mainly the three big phasmids) are so common in Europe that there are people willing to virtually give them away for free. Adult pairs of those cockroaches retail for around $100 over here, and even if exporting was legal, when you take into account the hassle and risk of them dying in transit (they love to use insecticides on international vehicles), you'd be better off buying them locally. You'll probably find that there is a legal way to get whatever you're after


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 20, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> He is talking about pubic lice, which are actually not crabs at all, and are insects  Heh, yes, I suppose a lot of people technically do break the law this way! Actually, all humans have a lot of microscopic skin mites (yeah, it's gross), so we all break the law when we travel abroad. It's probably technically illegal to travel with parasitic worms in your digestive tract, which many people carry. Fun fun!
> 
> It's not legal to export insects from Australia, and the ones in the pet trade are almost all from smuggled animals. Keeping insects outside their currently colonised range is generally a pretty bad idea, and if you're going to do it, please make sure you are careful not to have any escapees. Most of the Australian stuff you want which can't be sourced in Europe will be legally available from the USA. The stuff most people want (mainly the three big phasmids) are so common in Europe that there are people willing to virtually give them away for free. Adult pairs of those cockroaches retail for around $100 over here, and even if exporting was legal, when you take into account the hassle and risk of them dying in transit (they love to use insecticides on international vehicles), you'd be better off buying them locally. You'll probably find that there is a legal way to get whatever you're after


 
Im quite aware of what he's on about sdaji, i was playing on the slang term he used for them, thankyou for enlightening us all to the joys of pubic & skin lice!

Im also quite aware of what is available over here and the rest of the world and how to obtain them, after keeping insect from the tender age of 12 (much to the delight of my parents:lol Ive had lots of practice to prevent escapees, unwanted insects crawling around my home is not something i strive for !!:lol: To be honest mate you answered my question in the first sentence of the second paragraph that you typed, However if i could pick you brains a bit more on the subject.....does the situation change when the insects are dead and labeled up as "dead insects for scientific study" ?

(interesting to learn that the giant cockroaches are selling here for over double the price they are in Australia:shock: $240ish !!!)
</IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG> <-- Looks like this site has its own bugs anyway !! lol


----------



## katey (Oct 20, 2007)

well i work for the biggest internal freight company in the world and we wont carry insects...
I believe youma need special permits to transport from one country to another???


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 20, 2007)

katey said:


> well i work for the biggest internal freight company in the world and we wont carry insects...
> I believe youma need special permits to transport from one country to another???


 
I bet you frieght insects and reptiles all over the world.............you just dont know it !! :lol:


----------

